# All things '70s



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Post random 70s stuff

Prices: http://www.inthe70s.com/prices.shtml


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Prime time schedules: http://www.inthe70s.com/prime.shtml


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

I was alive for 1 month, 3 days in the 70's, so I don't remember sh!t.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## EM_PS (Mar 15, 2013)

These were staple shows in young EM's house -







Seeing John Boy on The Americans now, can't say he looks a whole lot diff


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 15, 2013)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I was alive for 1 month, 3 days in the 70's, so I don't remember sh!t.


2 months and 24 days...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 15, 2013)

7 years into the decade...

I said the hip hop, the hipity hip hop you don't stop a rockin till the ?????


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 15, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>




My 3rd grade class had a field trip to see this thing down by the arch in St. Louis.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 15, 2013)

International Harvester Scout II's, Travelall's &amp; other pickups.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 16, 2013)

I was conceived in the 70s, shall I post The Making of VTE video?


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 17, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d81X4BZ4Oc'&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9d81X4BZ4Oc


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)

ugliest Corvette ever (and they made a movie about it)


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)

The 'cuda from Phantasm


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 18, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ugliest Corvette ever (and they made a movie about it)


and it's right-hand drive.

Corvette Summer with Mark Hamill. SW +10000


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 18, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> Corvette Summer *GFY* with Mark Hamill. SW +10000




LOTR +10000


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 19, 2013)

^ is that the ad for the new 5 billion dollar express train going to Las Vegas?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)

Noooo...its the HSR from LA to SF.......


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Mar 19, 2013)

Steve Martin - "Boy oh boy, I am *so* mad at Farrah Fawcett Majors. She is *so* conceited. She has *never* called me _once!_ And after all the *hours* I've spent holding up _her_ poster with *one* hand! Geez!"



Capt Worley PE said:


>


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## MA_PE (Mar 28, 2013)

I give up. Is that a Pong game?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 28, 2013)

Close. Paddle IV had tennis, hockey, squash and raquetball options. Yoou cold change size of the paddle and (I think) speed of the 'ball.'

Pong Plus, I guess.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 28, 2013)

I had something similar but I thought it had a a set of dashed lines that was fooseball...


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

&lt;--- Has one of those wooden spoons...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

October 2, 1977:

Kim Jong Il, Taesong amusement park, Pyongyang, North Korea


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Jun 25, 2013)

They need to bring back the Nipple Bra.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 25, 2013)

Supe said:


> They need to bring back the Nipple Bra.


No, they need to un-invent the bra in the first place.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

Dexman PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > They need to bring back the Nipple Bra.
> ...




It was a stupid idea, for sure.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 25, 2013)

^Agreed. I actually miss the old console-style tv sets :shakehead:


----------

